# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  شخصية أسهمت في بناء الاردن الغالي وتركت بصمات لها لا تُنسى ..

## معاذ ملحم

السلام عليكم .,


سيكون هذا الموضوع بمثابة ملف لشخصية أردنيه أسهمت في بناء الاردن الغالي وتركت بصمات لها لا تنسى ...


ربما نعبر عنها بلماتنا او بنقل تاريخها هنا وذلك من أجل تعريف كل من يدخل المدينة على هذه الشخصية

سأبدأ بالشخصية العزيزة التي فقدناها قبل أربعة أشهر بتاريخ 24-5-2009 وكانت قد أسهمت في بناء الاردن الغالي بشكل كبير وتركت بصمات لها لا تُنسى ..

محمد باشا ماجد العيطان 





أوراق كُتبت عنه :


من مضارب الزعامة, وشموخ القبيلة الكبيرة, على مشارف الهوى, في المفرق الحانية, جاء اردنيا اصيلا, مدججا بفروسية الشيوخ, الى كتائب الجيش المصطفوي والويته المظفرة. ولأن »الاردني« يعشق التحدي, وتطويع الصعاب .. كانت القوات الخاصة (الصاعقة), حيث الفوتيك المبرقع, والبوريه الحمراء تزهو فوق الهامات.




مضى متسلحا بالصبر والشجاعة, في ميادين الكبرياء, ومعسكرات الجيش, وقد لوحت وجهه الصبوح, شمس صحرائنا الطيبة, وحفرت ال¯ (M16) وساما لا يمحى فوق كتفيه, ومسدس »البارشوت« يزين خصره, منتشيا برائعة الغناء الاردني القشيب (ولفي شاري الموت, لابس عسكري). يعرف تماما ان هذا الوطن, ترويدة الاحرار .. وراية انتصار .. وضمائر سيوف .. وجدائل .. ودبكة .. وميجنا .. وحكاية سنابل وجنود .. يحملونه وشما على الزنود .. وورد وبارود ..




من »الجيش« الى »الامن العام« .. تواصلت حكاية ولاء وانتماء وعطاء .. فكان » الباشا المزيون«, يدرك تماما ما قاله الشهيد وصفي التل في ذات زمان (الامن والاستقرار يعني انه عندما يضع المواطن جاكيته, عند الجامع الحسيني, يرجع ويلاقيه) .. ليشمر .. »الباشا« عن ساعديه, فتخلو شوارعنا من عتاة المجرمين, وتقبض الزنود القوية على المطلوبين .. عندها ارخت عمان جدائلها فوق الكتفين .. امانا وطمأنينة .. وصدى صوت النشامى يعانق الفضاء (فدوى لعيونك يا اردن). اذا .. هذا صباح العيون المؤمنة, التي باتت تحرس في سبيل الله .. صباح »الشيوخ« و»الشموخ« .. صباح الفريق الركن »النشمي« محمد ماجد العيطان .. صباح الورد والمجد .. النور والنوار .. صباح الجيش والامن العام .. ومهيوب يا الوطن .. مهيوب .. ولو كان لي سبع قلوب, بحب الاردن .. ما يكفَّني .. صباح الخير ومساء الخير على ابن الناس .. الباشا الشيخ محمد ماجد العيطان.

المقال الذي رفض العيطان نشره في حياته واهديه إلى روحه بعد وفاته 

قبل المقال اسمحوا لي أن اكتب هذه المقدمة التي لن تعبر عن حرقة دمعة لفقيد بحجم محمد العيطان.فقبل عام من الزمن افتتح المرحوم الحبيب الفريق محمد ماجد العيطان بطولة الاستقلال الأولى للملاكمة في نادي الشعلة الرياضي وقد لفت انتباهي ذلك الفارس المغوار بلطافته ورقته ونظرته الأبوية لجميع الحاضرين وتقبليه للطفل الصغير قبل الكبير وحديثه بشوق عندما تذكر أمامه أفكار الملك الأردن أو كلمة شباب ورياضة ، ولأني أيقن أن العسكريين من أكثر الناس محبة للوطن كتبت مقالا عن سعادة اللبنانيين عندما أجمع النواب على العماد ميشيل سليمان ، وجمعتها مع شعور ومحبة العسكري العيطان حينما رفض مغادرة الأردن للعمل كسفير في السعودية ،لأنه يرفض أن تشرق عليه أشعة شمس غير اردنية . 

وعرضت المادة فيما بعد على المرحوم قبل نشرها كي أخذ إذنه طالما انه المذكور بها وهذا مالم أفعله مع أي إنسان آخر طوال حياتي ، وبعد مناقشة طويلة في مكتبه بمنطقة خلدا وذك بدعوة منه طلب مني عدم نشر المادة واخبرني خشيته أن يفسر المقال بشكل خاطئ ، وكان يتحدث عن حاسدين كثر .و استجبت لطلبه وآخذنا الحديث طويلا عن الأمن وعن الأردن وعن المشاكل التي طرأت عن المجتمع وكنت أرى الألم في عينيه وذلك لأمور كشفها ولا أريد الخوض بها .كنت أرى كل الأردن بصحرائها وجنوبها وغورها في عينيه يتحدث عن الشباب كأنهم أبنائه بألم وحسرة يطلب مني أن أدله على مقعد (مشلول) كي يوفر له كرسيا متحركا. حدثني عن تدريب القوات الخاصة وعن مدير الأمن العام الجديد ، كل هذا في جلسة واحدة كانت الأولى والأخيرة . 

الكثير من جيراني قالوا لي بعد وفاة الغالي ( عظم الله أجرك) لمعزتي وذكري الدائم للباشا ، وحينما نشر خبر وفاته انهالت دموعي وأصبت بارتباك ورحت اخبر كل أحبائي وزملاء السياسية والكتابة . 

توفي محمد ماجد العيطان تاركا في تخيلي إنسان أحببته كثيرا قدوة في محبة الأردن والإخلاص المطلق للهاشميين ولكل ما يوجد على أردننا ، سلم روحه إلى ربه ليلة الاستقلال ، وها أنا أستأذن روحه الطاهرة كي انشر المقال بعد وفاته . 

من العيطان إلى ميشيل سليمان

منذ أن تقاعد الفريق أول محمد ماجد العيطان وأنا أود الكتابة عن هذه الشخصية التي حظيت بثقة ملكية وشعبية وصحفية نادرة، فتقاعده ترك الأثر العميق في نفس المواطن الأردني الذي وجد أن رجل الأمن لم يعد مراقبا وضاغطا لحريته بل صديقا يتساعد مع كل مواطن ، وهذا ما لمسته كلما ذكرت العيطان أمام مواطن عادي أو صحفي ، ومع أني كنت أود الكتابة عنه أثناء قيادته للأمن العام إلا أني أتجنب هذا حتى لا يعد مجاملة مع أن ذكر الأفاضل هي من الكتابة الايجابية. 
فقد اثبت العيطان الذي كان مرشحا لمنصب عال جدا في الديوان انه يرفض العمل للوطن خارج حدوده و رفض العمل كسفير في المملكة العربية السعودية و قبل العمل كرئيس للهيئة الخيرية الملكية العيطان اعتاد ان يستيقظ كل يوم على شمس الأردن ويسير فوق ترابه. 
لفترة طويلة كان ينظر الشعب العربي للشخصيات العسكرية بأنها مصدرا للخوف والقمع وقوانين الطوارئ وإعلان للبيان رقم واحد ومن ثم اضطهاد للمثقفين والصحفيين سيما بعد التجارب الفاشلة التي أذاقت المواطن العربي الويل ، ولا اريد أن اعمم التجربة . 
أيقن اللبنانيون والأردنيون مثل باقي الشعوب العربية أن العسكريين أحرص الناس على أمن البلد وأكثرهم حسا للشعب لأن الخدمة العسكرية بقسوتها وغربتها تخلق محبة خالصة للوطن فهو الذي يسهر حينما ينام الناس وهو الذي يستنفر لأمن البلد عندما ينتشر الخوف . 
السياسة لعبة قذرة وخداع ومكر وتبادل مصالح ،سيما بعد أن تسلل أصحاب الأموال وصارت طريقهم آمنة لتسهيل انتشار الشركات والمصالح ، وأنا مثل الشعب أرى عربيا أن المؤسسات العسكرية هي في هذا الوقت الأكثر وطنياً ومحبة لبلادها .سيما في هذا الزمن الذي أرانا السياسيون ألف ليلة وليلة من خلال تقلبهم بدأ الشعب يفقد ثقته بهم فيوم معارضون ويوما موالين. 
لقد شاهدنا في لبنان كيف كان السياسيون يحرضون الجيش على محاربة حزب الله والمعارضة إلا أنه أبى أن يزج نفسه بقدح شرارة حرب أهلية وتمكن من إنقاذ لبنان مما شكل أجماعاً عليه وتعالت الأفراح من "عمشيت " قريته إلى ملئ البلاد اللبنانية ولو كان بيد الفرقاء السياسيين لاشتعلت الحرب الأهلية من جديد.
أنا قبل أن أكون كاتبا مواطنا وابن جندي في لواء 40أخشى على وطني وأمنى وسلامة الأطفال والنساء في بلدي ويهمني وحدة سكانه لذا عندما انتهت مشكلة لبنان على يد قائد الجيش بعد أن كاد السياسيون يضيعون لبنان . في تلك اللحظة عرفت السؤال المحير الذي دار بخلدي كثيراً لماذا رفض محمد ماجد العيطان العمل كسفير في السعودية . لأنه لا يستطع أن ينام دون أن يشاهد الأمن في شوارع عمان فالمسألة ليست في الحنكة إنما في الانتماء . 
عاش الفريق محمد ماجد العيطان محبا ومخلصا في الأردن وقد أؤلف كتابا في الهموم التي سببت له جلطة دماغية فصدقوني أن المرحوم حمل في رأسه الكثير وصمت عن الكثير عن توقف هذا الاعصار الذي كان يدور في رأسه . 
حقا من المؤمنين رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه . 

*كلمه رثاء من ابنه*

*في رثاء الغالي في عصر ذلك اليوم، الأحد 24/5/2009 قلبت الموازين و تبدلت الأيام.. و تغير كل ما في الحسبان.. يوم رحل الغالي عن هذه الحياة، آخذا معه ما رسمه على وجوهنا من بسمة طيلة العمر.. رحل بهدوئه المعهود، دون صخب أو جلبة.. رحل بوقار لا يليق إلا بالعظماء.. تاركا خلفا إرثا لا تقوى على حمله الجبال.. يوم ترجل الفارس مستريحا من رحلة العمر التي قضاها في خدمة وطنه و دينه و شعبه.. مترفعا عن وشوشات هذه الدنيا التي ما كانت تثمن عنده شيئا.. رحل بعيدا إلى الرفيق الأعلى، و هو من أصحاب اليمين بإذنه تعالى.. رحل من علمني معنى الحياة.. رحل من غرس في الإخلاص و الوفاء و الإنتماء.. رحل من كان رمزا للرجولة و الشهامة و الإباء.. رحل رمز الكرم و الكرامة و الكبرياء.. رحل أغلى الغوالي على قلبي.. لرثائه انبرت أقلام الكثيرين، فهو فقيد وطن.. رحل رجل الوطن.. لكني أرثي أبي، و أنا لست من الخطباء و لا أصحاب الكتابات.. أرثي الغالي العزيز على قلبي.. أرثي من كان لي أبا و قائدا و معلما و قدوة و شيخا و مقوما و مرشدا و دليلا و إماما.. أرثي من كان كل شيء في حياتي.. أرثي من تمنيت أن أكون مثله طول عمري.. أرثي من إذا شبهت به ارتسمت الفرحة على وجهي و تألقت عيناي بريقا لشدة فخري به..أرثي رجل الرجال.. أرثي من كنت أرى فيه تواضع العظماء و حلم الكبار و رأفة الأقوياء و بسمة الأشداء.. أرثي من كلما تطلعت إليه شاهدت الأمل، و بسمة النجاح..و إشراقة المستقبل الباهر.. و تواضع العظماء.. و فخر الإنجاز و حب الوطن و عزة الإنتماء.. و إباء الشرفاء و حلم الأقوياء.. نهلت من بعض ما عندك، و إذ بالموت يخطفك قبل أن أريك أني سأكون كما أحببتني أن أكون.. قبل أن أنجز ما وعدتك به.. قبل أن أرد لك القليل القليـــل مما تستحق.. و لكنك كنت ترى المستقبل بعمق بصيرتك و بعد فكرك المتميز..كنت ترى ما لا نرى و كأنك تقلب صفحات كتاب.. و ها أنا يا أغلى الغوالي أعدك بأني سأبقى على العهد.. و سأهدي كل نجاح لروحك الطاهرة.. فأنت من صنعني و بث في العزيمة و الإصرار.. نعم ستفخر بي يا والدي.. و سأكون عند حسن ظنك بي.. فلا زالت تلك الكلمات تنير لي طريقي و تشد لي عزيمتي.. سأظل أذكرك يا والدي حين قلت لي و بصوت الفخور:" يابا يا أسـيد إني أرى نفسي فيك.." ساعتها و كأنما أعطيتني الدنيا بما فيها.. طرت فرحا و فخرا بأني أسير على خطاك..و عهد علي يابوي راح أكون قدها هالكلمات و أظل على عهدك ما حييت......رحمة الله عليك يا أغلى الغوالي.. ابنك المحب لك دوما.. المعتز و الفخور بك للأبد.. الساعي لأن يصبح مثلك.. الذي كنت له دوما القدوة و المثل الأعلى.. ابنك المخلص لك دوما.. ابنك الأصغر كما تعودت أن تناديه "أبو الأسود.."* 
*مهندس. أسـيد محمد ماجد العيطان* 
*عمان بتاريخ 2/6/2009* 
*--------------------*

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

يسلموووووووو 

 :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يسلمك يا نجمة المنتدى على المرور

----------


## HAWATMEH

امام مقالاتك يا معاذ اقف حائرا بماذا سارد على هذه الابداعات الصادقه من شخص احب الاردن واحب اهله فانت اذهلتني لما تمتلكه من احساس صادق مرهف وما دام بالاردن فرسان للمواقف فحن بخير وفقك الله والى الامام :SnipeR (91):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أشكرك يا صديقي على الكلام الاكثر من رائع 

فلقد ابدعت باختيار الكلام المناسب من تحفيز و من رفع للمعنويات 

أشكرك أشكرك بشدة على أبداعك وتميز 

فأنت شاب طموح .... 

ومثل ما حكى جلالة سيدنا ... نحن فرسان التغيير

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (45):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
ماذا اقول لأصف هذا الموضوع وصدقاً قد نفذت الكلمات مني 
 طرح مميز جداً ويثبت ان الاردن ستبقى الى الابد اولاً

----------


## يوسف دروبي

نعم الرجل

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا جميعا على المرور

----------

